# .What are the psl ratings for me???



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

How do i look???what are the flaws that i need to work on ???be honest and generous


----------



## Hunter (Feb 12, 2019)

3.

hard mew(fixes assymettry if you do it right), chew, nofap, lower body fat%.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

Hunter said:


> 3.
> 
> hard mew(fixes assymettry if you do it right), chew, nofap, lower body fat%.


What are the flaws and where is the assymetry...and what is the psl average here


----------



## Nibba (Feb 12, 2019)

/10


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 20288
> /10


U can be serious instead of just laughing man


----------



## Quik (Feb 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 20288
> /10


You're brutal dude


----------



## Newguyaround (Feb 12, 2019)

asymmetry chew on the other side.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> U can be serious instead of just laughing man


@Arceus300 @Tony @future chadlite @battlefieldincel


Quik said:


> You're brutal dude


It's truly over


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

Y


Newguyaround said:


> asymmetry chew on the other side.


Yup i have started doing it now...do i look good and i also mew ....what are the ratings


----------



## Nibba (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> How do i look???what are the flaws that i need to work on ???be honest and generous
> View attachment 20281
> View attachment 20286


Why did you even post this in looksmaxing there's literally a rating subforum right below it


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Why did you even post this in looksmaxing there's literally a rating subforum right below it


I am new here so didnt know that ...btw who posts here in looksmax....


----------



## Newguyaround (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I am new here so didnt know that ...btw who posts here in looksmax....



What country are you from.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 20288
> /10


he doesnt even look like a real human being


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> @Arceus300 @Tony @future chadlite @battlefieldincel
> 
> It's truly over


And why u saY its over ...


Newguyaround said:


> What country are you from.


India


----------



## SeiGun (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> What are the flaws and where is the assymetry...and what is the psl average here


you cant see your asymmetry? seriously?


----------



## rockndogs (Feb 12, 2019)

You look like very mexican or latin american in general


----------



## Newguyaround (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> And why u said its over ...in
> 
> India


Bf%, Height,Age?


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> he doesnt even look like a real human being


 and


SeiGun said:


> you cant see your asymmetry? seriously?


I can see coz my left jaw is slightly more rounded than the right jaw coz of the massetter muscles


Newguyaround said:


> Bf%, Height,Age?


Height 5:11 age is 25 dont know about body fat ...


rockndogs said:


> You look like very mexican or latin american in general


Nope i am indian ....ya i know i dont look indian


----------



## Nibba (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> India


@Madness @ZyzzReincarnate @Tony @future chadlite @everyone

We have found the new @TakaRyo


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> you cant see your asymmetry? seriously?


I think my asymmetry is more at the massetter muscles ..can u help me out with it


Nibba said:


> @Madness @ZyzzReincarnate @Tony @future chadlite @everyone
> 
> We have found the new @TakaRyo


Who the fuck is that....is he ur dad lol


----------



## Nibba (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Who the fuck is that....is he ur dad lol


He's Barry eppley's adoptive son from india


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> He's Barry eppley's adoptive son from india


Okkk may be he is hahahaha...and i dont give a damn for hat


----------



## Nibba (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Okkk may be he is hahahaha...and i dont give a damn for hat


He's a cool guy you would like him ?


----------



## SeiGun (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I think my asymmetry is more at the massetter muscles ..can u help me out with it
> 
> Who the fuck is that....is he ur dad lol



i dont think its your muscle, its your bone shifted to left side, 
but you can try chew hard stuff on the other side for a few month to be sure


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> i dont think its your muscle, its your bone shifted to left side,
> but you can try chew hard stuff on the other side for a few month to be sure


And are my cheekbones balanced or. ..any other asymmetry ...and any other flaws that are needed to be treated


Nibba said:


> He's a cool guy you would like him ?


okkkkk


SeiGun said:


> i dont think its your muscle, its your bone shifted to left side,
> but you can try chew hard stuff on the other side for a few month to be sure


I am also mewing since 6 months but didnt see any result i dont know am i doing it the wrong way i am 25 ...


----------



## SeiGun (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> And are my cheekbones balanced or. ..any other asymmetry ...and any other flaws that are needed to be treated
> 
> okkkkk


measure it youself using a ruler or something on each side of ur face to check asymmetry


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> measure it youself using a ruler or something on each side of ur face to check asymmetry


i had done that my jaw is asymmetrical and my nose is little crooked ...rest of the features are balanced...it takes a rounded appearance on the right side from the masseter muscles so one side looks sharo and other looks rounded ....u can see in the pics


SeiGun said:


> measure it youself using a ruler or something on each side of ur face to check asymmetry


My chin is also at the centre only neither to the left nor to the right


----------



## shibo (Feb 12, 2019)

You kind of look like thanos


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

shibo said:


> You kind of look like thanos


lol where are my rings


Pex1992 said:


> lol where are my rings


I posted in the wrong forum to check ratings


Hunter said:


> 3.
> 
> hard mew(fixes assymettry if you do it right), chew, nofap, lower body fat%.


no fap???why lol


----------



## Ogre (Feb 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Why did you even post this in looksmaxing there's literally a rating subforum right below it


just lol at newcels that don't bother browsing the forum before posting their face


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

Ogre said:


> just lol at newcels that don't bother browsing the forum before posting their face


Sorry for my mistake


----------



## Kenma (Feb 12, 2019)

You need some hair, grow it out




Get some tinted lip balm, your lips are dry


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

*hi*


Kenma said:


> You need some hair, grow it out
> View attachment 20291
> 
> Get some tinted lip balm, your lips are dry


and asymmetry at the jaws too ....


Pex1992 said:


> *hi*
> 
> and asymmetry at the jaws too ....


Do i have any other flaws to improve


----------



## Coping (Feb 12, 2019)

You have a low trust face you can run thug game, get a lot of tattoos and gymcel hard. Grow hair like kenma said and put some red tinted lipstick on


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

Coping said:


> You have a low trust face you can run thug game, get a lot of tattoos and gymcel hard. Grow hair like kenma said and put some red tinted lipstick on


low trust face???


----------



## Coping (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> low trust face???


Yes aggressive looking


----------



## Kenma (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> *hi*
> 
> and asymmetry at the jaws too ....
> 
> Do i have any other flaws to improve


Honestly don't see anything wrong with your jaw 
You have a nice chin and jaw actually
Nice eyes too 
It's your nose that's crooked
You need rhino


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> low trust face???


i


Pex1992 said:


> low trust face???





Coping said:


> Yes many say that i need to smile but i dont like to smile and i look serious ...but i think its a masculine trait to look aggressive





Kenma said:


> Honestly don't see anything wrong with your jaw
> You have a nice chin and jaw actually
> Nice eyes too
> It's your nose that's crooked
> ...


cant i get away with this nose .i have seen many celebrities in india looking horrible after surgery ....


Pex1992 said:


> i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U made a great morph btw thanks i loved that nose which app u use for that


----------



## Kenma (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look horrible because their doctors are horrible


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

D


Kenma said:


> They look horrible because their doctors are horrible


Do i need a rhino or its just minimal for aesthetics and can u rate me ???


----------



## Kenma (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> D
> 
> Do i need a rhino or its just minimal for aesthetics and can u rate me ???


You're 3/10 before hair and rhino


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

Kenma said:


> You're 3/10 before hair and rhino


3 is below average ...u mean i am not even good looking...i thought i am somewhat decent looking


----------



## Kenma (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> 3 is below average ...u mean i am not even good looking...i thought i am somewhat decent looking


You're curry so there's a penalty 
You're now 1.5/10


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

Kenma said:


> You're curry so there's a penalty
> You're now 1.5/10[/QUObut why such partiality ....


----------



## Kenma (Feb 12, 2019)

Don't know


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Don't know


Can u rate ur morph which u did it on me ...excluding my ethencity


----------



## Kenma (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Can u rate ur morph which u did it on me ...excluding my ethencity


3/10, downgraded from 4.5/10 due to curry penalty


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

Kenma said:


> 3/10, downgraded from 4.5/10 due to curry penalty


 can u say what i need to do to be 6


----------



## Kenma (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> can u say what i need to do to be 6


Nothing short of a facial reconstruction tbh


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Nothing short of a facial reconstruction tbh


Nope u just said that i need a rhino and a good hairstyle ...other than that everything is fine


----------



## Kenma (Feb 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Nope u just said that i need a rhino and a good hairstyle ...other than that everything is fine


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

Kenma said:


> View attachment 20301


but i dont have that typical indian features like bug eyes colouring round face ..jawline .i have caucasian features and hazel eyes..many people even mistaken me for some other nationality people like one dude here was mistaken


----------



## Kenma (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> but i dont have that typical indian features like bug eyes colouring round face ..jawline .i have caucasian features and hazel eyes..many people even mistaken me for some other nationality people like one dude here was mistaken


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

Kenma said:


>


btw which app u use to morph i love ur morphing can u say??


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 13, 2019)

Nibba said:


> @Arceus300 @Tony @future chadlite @battlefieldincel
> 
> It's truly over


Tbh he mogs most Indians cause of that eye area, so it isn't over. His collagen is shit though, he needs fillers.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Tbh he mogs most Indians cause of that eye area, so it isn't over. His collagen is shit though, he needs fillers.


collagen under the eyes???


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> collagen under the eyes???


No, your nasolabial folds. Probably the worst thing about your face.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> No, your nasolabial folds. Probably the worst thing about your face.


Maybe loosing facial fat can remove them


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Maybe loosing facial fat can remove them


Maybe, if that doesn't work look into buccal fat removal.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Maybe, if that doesn't work look into buccal fat removal.


any other flaws besides the folds and also crooked nose and a bit asymmetry


----------



## Vanillestorms (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks like a caveman


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Looks like a caveman


What the fuck


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> any other flaws besides the folds and also crooked nose and a bit asymmetry


Close set eyes but its not like you can do anything about that.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Close set eyes but its not like you can do anything about that.


No i have a 62 mm distance between eyes which i average i think


battlefieldincel said:


> Close set eyes but its not like you can do anything about that.


Can u give ur ratings


----------



## AstroSky (Feb 13, 2019)

de


Pex1992 said:


> No i have a 62 mm distance between eyes which i average i think
> 
> Can u give ur ratings



everyone is fucking with you. Your a 5 out of 8 even 6. you have strong masculine features. Start chewing hard gum like falim gum. lose a little weight. Grow your hair out a bit and get on retin-a and derma rolling and you will be 6 easy. maybe 7 if you work out too and increase neck size
though the only thing thats ruining your aesthetics to me is that hair either cut the sides short and give it a more western kinda style or grow it long with LOTS of texture. 

Also chewing gum will enhance your lower third along with weight loss.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> de
> 
> 
> everyone is fucking with you. Your a 5 out of 8 even 6. you have strong masculine features. Start chewing hard gum like falim gum. lose a little weight. Grow your hair out a bit and get on retin-a and derma rolling and you will be 6 easy. maybe 7 if you work out too and increase neck size
> ...





AstroSky said:


> de
> 
> 
> everyone is fucking with you. Your a 5 out of 8 even 6. you have strong masculine features. Start chewing hard gum like falim gum. lose a little weight. Grow your hair out a bit and get on retin-a and derma rolling and you will be 6 easy. maybe 7 if you work out too and increase neck size
> ...


Ya i have a bit asymmetry in my right jaw ...should i chew on the left side for some time and how many tume i have to chew gum in. A day


----------



## androidcel (Feb 13, 2019)

mogs me


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 13, 2019)

Im curious, could you post in motion?


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Im curious, could you post in motion?


Why ....???what do u want to know ...


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Why ....???what do u want to know ...



Just if you wanted a more relevant rating. Your not bad looking as of right now tho


----------



## bolgin (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Why ....???what do u want to know ...


post a video


----------



## goff2 (Feb 13, 2019)

You have a flat face, narrow eye distance, shitty skin, asymmetry, no harmony. 3/10 pls


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

goff2 said:


> You have a flat face, narrow eye distance, shitty skin, asymmetry, no harmony. 3/10 pls


No i have good highcheekbones i dont have narrow face and 61-62mm distance ...not narrow


goff2 said:


> You have a flat face, narrow eye distance, shitty skin, asymmetry, no harmony. 3/10 pls


And also good skin colour


HorseFace said:


> Just if you wanted a more relevant rating. Your not bad looking as of right now tho


i will post in motion in my later posts


----------



## goff2 (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> No i have good highcheekbones i dont have narrow face and 61-62mm distance ...not narrow
> 
> And also good skin colour
> 
> i will post in motion in my later posts


I said the distance between your eyes. You can have 120mm too, but if that length isnt proportioned with the rest of the face is pointless


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

bolgin said:


> post a video


I will post in gif in my other threads mate


goff2 said:


> I said the distance between your eyes. You can have 120mm too, but if that length isnt proportioned with the rest of the face is pointless


but its ok i cant help it ...its not bad in motion


Pex1992 said:


> I will post in gif in my other threads mate
> but its ok i cant help it ...its not bad in motion


Ya but i have a certain jaw asymmetry but i think its not jaw bone but the massetter muscles


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I think my asymmetry is more at the massetter muscles ..can u help me out with it



Mh, no. It's at skull level as well.
Dont you see you have a higher eyes?


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Feb 13, 2019)

A bit of an ogre, how tall are you?


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> A bit of an ogre, how tall are you?


5:11
Ma


Guess What? said:


> Mh, no. It's at skull level as well.
> Dont you see you have a higher eyes?


May be i didnt see it.... can u give any suggestions to correct that and to be more symmetrical btw i am mewing since 6 months


UndercovrNormie said:


> A bit of an ogre, how tall are you?


Whats ogre???i think its the cheekbone line ...where u get hollow cheeks


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> 5:11
> Whats ogre???i think its the cheekbone line ...where u get hollow cheeks


Ogre is when you look really masculine (wide cheekbones, thick chest hair, etc. etc.) but missing a few attractive features; like a real ogre, but if you're only 5'11 it negates it a bit, I'd say 4/10, could probably be a 5 or a 6 with some eye surgery because they look a bit asymmetrical and eyes are really important.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Ogre is when you look really masculine (wide cheekbones, thick chest hair, etc. etc.) but missing a few attractive features; like a real ogre, but if you're only 5'11 it negates it a bit, I'd say 4/10, could probably be a 5 or a 6 with some eye surgery because they look a bit asymmetrical and eyes are really important.but many good looking guys dont have ogre curve like brad pitt tom cruise robert pattison model chico etc


And 
i have seen many good looking guys with asymmetrical eyes it really isnt a flaw i think so many models have them


----------



## FaceandHFD (Feb 13, 2019)

Asymnetry, skin, midface ratio is borderline too bad but lower third height saved you. Robust motherfucker.
I guess average. Asymmetry is too much.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

I


FaceandHFD said:


> Asymnetry, skin, midface ratio is borderline too bad but lower third height saved you. Robust motherfucker.
> I guess average. Asymmetry is too much.


 I Have a compact midface not lying i have measured it1:1


----------



## FaceandHFD (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I
> I Have a compact midface not lying i have measured it1:1


It is about .89-.9 in my measurements wtf lol.
Post better pics. You sure you werent tilting your head in the pic you measured it?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Can u give ur ratings


Honestly above average, since you're living in India.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

I just


FaceandHFD said:


> It is about .89-.9 in my measurements wtf lol.
> Post better pics. You sure you werent tilting your head in the pic you measured it?


I havent measured with the scale i just put my thumb and my index finger around my two eyes between two pupils ..and from the tip of the upper lip to the tip of the nose and did it repeatedly i found it equal everytime so i thinknits 1:1 like that of sean opry


----------



## FaceandHFD (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I just
> I havent measured with the scale i just put my thumb and my index finger around my two eyes between two pupils ..and from the tip of the upper lip to the tip of the nose and did it repeatedly i found it equal everytime so i thinknits 1:1 like that of sean opry



@Ryo_Hazuki lmao look at this


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Honestly above average, since you're living in India.


Hmmm okkk and what are the psl ratings and irl amd what i need to improve to be more aesthetic it willbl be helpful ...i dont have a good body by now as i dont do gym now
Haha


FaceandHFD said:


> @Ryo_Hazuki lmao look at this


 Hahaj i know i sound funny and weird by that lol


----------



## fobos (Feb 13, 2019)

You pose for pictures like a sociopath and it's making you ugly. Go learn some frauding tehniques like squinchig. 
You're skinny fat so hit the gym hard. I'd suggest you bulk up and then lose body fat. Fix your posture.
You have a perfect hairline at that age and that's the haricut you're going with? Either shave your head and thugmaxx or grow it out and get a nice and modern hairstyle.
If you can, grow a beard or at least a stubble. You ain't getting any younger so forget about clean shaving.

There is potential here if you fix your autism. Imo.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

fobos said:


> You pose for pictures like a sociopath and it's making you ugly. Go learn some frauding tehniques like squinchig.
> You're skinny fat so hit the gym hard. I'd suggest you bulk up and then lose body fat. Fix your posture.
> You have a perfect hairline at that age and that's the haricut you're going with? Either shave your head and thugmaxx or grow it out and get a nice and modern hairstyle.
> If you can, grow a beard or at least a stubble. You ain't getting any younger so forget about clean shaving.
> ...


Autism????


Pex1992 said:


> Autism????


and i look better clean shaven ...i look bad in beards


Pex1992 said:


> Autism????
> 
> and i look better clean shaven ...i look bad in beards


Wh


Pex1992 said:


> Autism????
> 
> and i look better clean shaven ...i look bad in beards


Whats autism in pics???


FaceandHFD said:


> Asymnetry, skin, midface ratio is borderline too bad but lower third height saved you. Robust motherfucker.
> I guess average. Asymmetry is too much.


Can u give some advise to clear the asymmetry like would chewing on the other side help i am mewing btw since 6 months and where it is... i know my jaws and eyes are kinda asymmetrical


----------



## Madness (Feb 13, 2019)

Oh my gawd @Nibba


----------



## Nibba (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Autism???


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 13, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Looks like a caveman


Did you delete pic?


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 20341


Can u say whats wrong with this pic i am kinda new ???


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Nope i am indian ....ya i know i dont look indian


Lol I knew you were Indian at first glance.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Lol I knew you were Indian at first glance.


it depends on the person any one can be mistaken......north indians are generally white than the others people over here ...proud to be an indian


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> it depends on the person any one can be mistaken......north indians are generally white than the others people over here ...proud to be an indian


I'm Punjabi myself, but I wouldn't consider you to be white or anything. Skin color isn't meaningful around here, by the way. A dark-skinned male with good bone structure would be better looking than the palest person with a lame bone structure. What's your ethnicity?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> it depends on the person any one can be mistaken......north indians are generally white than the others people over here ...proud to be an indian



I'm punjabi and I knew you were Indian in 1 look.

Mate, you dont have an asymetric jaw/eyes, you have an asymetrically grown maxilla. There isnt a surgery for that which I know of. 

2.8 PSL which is 3.5/10 which is exactly your rating. 

Do not come live in the west. The average here is 5/10. 

But you're in India and the average there is 2.75-3.25/10 so maybe you'll do okay there.


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 13, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Ogre is when you look really masculine (wide cheekbones, thick chest hair, etc. etc.) but missing a few attractive features; like a real ogre, but if you're only 5'11 it negates it a bit, I'd say 4/10, could probably be a 5 or a 6 with some eye surgery because they look a bit asymmetrical and eyes are really important.


5'11 is above the statistical average in every country barring 2. You are an aspie whose stats are based on "i get mogged by 10 chads in my fantasy uni (though i am actually a NEET subhuman in my mom's basement)"


Intel.Imperitive said:


> I'm punjabi and I knew you were Indian in 1 look.
> 
> Mate, you dont have an asymetric jaw/eyes, you have an asymetrically grown maxilla. There isnt a surgery for that which I know of.
> 
> ...


curious what do you rate yourself? face alone?


----------



## Kenma (Feb 13, 2019)

Thought op was Brazilian 
Really surprised he was curry


----------



## bolgin (Feb 13, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I'm punjabi and I knew you were Indian in 1 look.
> 
> Mate, you dont have an asymetric jaw/eyes, you have an asymetrically grown maxilla. There isnt a surgery for that which I know of.
> 
> ...



he mogs you


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I'm Punjabi myself, but I wouldn't consider you to be white or anything. Skin color isn't meaningful around here, by the way. A dark-skinned male with good bone structure would be better looking than the palest person with a lame bone structure. What's your ethnicity?


I am hindu sindhi ....punjabis and sindhis were neighbours before partition


Intel.Imperitive said:


> I'm punjabi and I knew you were Indian in 1 look.
> 
> Mate, you dont have an asymetric jaw/eyes, you have an asymetrically grown maxilla. There isnt a surgery for that which I know of.
> 
> ...


I am considered gl around here ...not lying though


Pex1992 said:


> I am hindu sindhi ....punjabis and sindhis were neighbours before partition
> 
> I am considered gl around here ...not lying though


Btw what can i do to make it more symmetric ....what are the reasons for the asymetrical maxilla


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 13, 2019)

yeah i am punjabi.and he is way above a 3.8 or 4.2 or whatever fuck all numbers you mathcels are spewing out. He is a good looking guy

aap india mein kidhar rehte ho bhai? yahan saale sab bhenchod raand ke pille chutiye firangi hai


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Thought op was Brazilian
> Really surprised he was curry


And then i got 1.25 lol


shitskincurry said:


> yeah i am punjabi.and he is way about a 3.8 or 4.2 or whatever fuck all numbers you mathcels are spewing out. He is a good looking guy
> 
> aap india mein kidhar rehte ho bhai? yahan saale sab bhenchod raand ke pille chutiye firangi hai


Gujarat....


shitskincurry said:


> yeah i am punjabi.and he is way above a 3.8 or 4.2 or whatever fuck all numbers you mathcels are spewing out. He is a good looking guy
> 
> aap india mein kidhar rehte ho bhai? yahan saale sab bhenchod raand ke pille chutiye firangi hai


I dont mind the ratings mate i am happy with myself ....coz if i was a bad looking guy ...my teachers wouldnt have a crush on me ...asking my number ...and the classmates of me wouldnt have taken turns to sit beside me at the corners ...at the very next bench ...its just i dont look good in photos i think ...and asymetry is not visible in motion


----------



## axe624 (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> And then i got 1.25 lol
> 
> Gujarat....
> 
> I dont mind the ratings mate i am happy with myself ....coz if i was a bad looking guy ...my teachers wouldnt have a crush on me ...asking my number ...and the classmates of me wouldnt have taken turns to sit beside me at the corners ...at the very next bench ...its just i dont look good in photos i think ...and asymetry is not visible in motion


what a chad


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Feb 13, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> 5'11 is above the statistical average in every country barring 2. You are an aspie whose stats are based on "i get mogged by 10 chads in my fantasy uni (though i am actually a NEET subhuman in my mom's basement)"
> 
> curious what do you rate yourself? face alone?


it's taller than the average of most western countries, yeah... by one inch, you fat retard, i'd say "don't throw stones from glass houses", but if you lived in a glass house you'd smash it yourself from having to look at your reflection


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 13, 2019)

point is his height doesn't hold him back, just doesn't give him an advantage


----------



## bolgin (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> And then i got 1.25 lol
> 
> Gujarat....
> 
> I dont mind the ratings mate i am happy with myself ....coz if i was a bad looking guy ...my teachers wouldnt have a crush on me ...asking my number ...and the classmates of me wouldnt have taken turns to sit beside me at the corners ...at the very next bench ...its just i dont look good in photos i think ...and asymetry is not visible in motion



cope, if you are gl you look good on the photos too


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 13, 2019)

poor man version of Jon zherka, google him, he's a slayer who slayed half twitch thots and would get rated 5 on this cuck forum


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Feb 13, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> point is his height doesn't hold him back, just doesn't give him an advantage


that wasn't what i said


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 13, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> that wasn't what i said


okay my bad and low iq, reread it

i agree, his kind of look warrants a greaf height, frame, skull


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> okay my bad and low iq, reread it
> 
> i agree, his kind of look warrants a greaf height, frame, skull


Fra


bolgin said:


> cope, if you are gl you look good on the photos too


So what r u seeing right now an ugly subhuman


shitskincurry said:


> okay my bad and low iq, reread it
> 
> i agree, his kind of look warrants a greaf height, frame, skull


what i am missing bro...5:11 is a good height in india


----------



## bolgin (Feb 13, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Fra
> 
> So what r u seeing right now an ugly subhuman
> what i am missing bro...5:11 is a good height in india



nope, you are not ugly nor gl


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 13, 2019)

it is okayish, i am 2 cm shorter than you and feel pretty normal in mumbai. 

what he means is ur very masculine in facial features but not as masculibe in size


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 13, 2019)

Y


shitskincurry said:


> it is okayish, i am 2 cm shorter than you and feel pretty normal in mumbai.
> 
> what he means is ur very masculine in facial features but not as masculibe in size


Yup may be i need to hit the gym


----------



## Vanillestorms (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Did you delete pic?


What pic?


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 14, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> What pic?


Nope i didnt delete...may be go to the previous page there are two pages


----------



## shibo (Feb 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I'm Punjabi myself, but I wouldn't consider you to be white or anything. Skin color isn't meaningful around here, by the way. A dark-skinned male with good bone structure would be better looking than the palest person with a lame bone structure. What's your ethnicity?





Intel.Imperitive said:


> I'm punjabi and I knew you were Indian in 1 look.
> 
> Mate, you dont have an asymetric jaw/eyes, you have an asymetrically grown maxilla. There isnt a surgery for that which I know of.
> 
> ...


Sup im also punjabi didnt expect any on the forum


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 14, 2019)

shibo said:


> Sup im also punjabi didnt expect any on the forum


Are you a shitskin hindu or sikh?


----------



## shibo (Feb 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Are you a shitskin hindu or sikh?


Sikh


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 14, 2019)

shibo said:


> Sikh


I see. Free Khalistan!


----------



## Phad (Feb 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I see. Free Khalistan!


Nigga how many Punjabi’s are one here. Feel like we all been blackpilled since birth


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 14, 2019)

Phad said:


> Nigga how many Punjabi’s are one here. Feel like we all been blackpilled since birth


Olo the phatta.


----------



## shibo (Feb 14, 2019)

Phad said:


> Nigga how many Punjabi’s are one here. Feel like we all been blackpilled since birth


Ive been obsessed about my looks since a kid wtf going on in punjab


----------



## Phad (Feb 14, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Olo the phatta.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 14, 2019)

Phad said:


> Nigga how many Punjabi’s are one here. Feel like we all been blackpilled since birth


Tfw my Punjabi friend is a legit Chadullah. Mogs Zayn Malik, who is half Kashmiri.


----------



## Phad (Feb 14, 2019)

shibo said:


> Ive been obsessed about my looks since a kid wtf going on in punjab


It’s cuz of the all the lyrics in music. It deadass describes the blackpill for most songs “6 foot jatt” “kuri mardi tere look te”.


----------



## shibo (Feb 14, 2019)

Alia bhatt is so pretty wtffff (she indian)


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 14, 2019)

shibo said:


> Alia bhatt is so pretty wtffff (she indian)
> View attachment 20645


Looks like her face is melting though.


----------



## Phad (Feb 14, 2019)

shibo said:


> Alia bhatt is so pretty wtffff (she indian)
> View attachment 20645


She’s a rat ?


----------



## shibo (Feb 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Looks like her face is melting though.





Phad said:


> She’s a rat ?


All her pics are bad but she looks way better in motion i see her on tv rn


----------



## Nibba (Feb 14, 2019)

@ZyzzReincarnate


----------



## Phad (Feb 14, 2019)

shibo said:


> All her pics are bad but she looks way better in motion i see her on tv rn


Would fuck the shit outta her but wouldn’t marry her, too brittle boned


----------



## shibo (Feb 14, 2019)

Phad said:


> Would fuck the shit outta her but wouldn’t marry her, too brittle boned


I wanna date a indian girl like 5'10 or 5'11 height


----------



## SW01 (Feb 14, 2019)

You're not even bad, you just need to find a different hairstyle


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 14, 2019)

shibo said:


> Alia bhatt is so pretty wtffff (she indian)
> View attachment 20645


She looks subhuman, tbh.


----------



## shibo (Feb 14, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> She looks subhuman, tbh.


No bro just saw her on tv she looks way better


----------



## Phad (Feb 14, 2019)

shibo said:


> No bro just saw her on tv she looks way better


All the Punjabi music models mog her to death


----------



## shibo (Feb 14, 2019)

Phad said:


> All the Punjabi music models mog her to death


Theres a punjabi girl in my hs who legitimately looks like a model so suicidefuel i wont ever be able to get that


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 14, 2019)

there are some pakistani foids who legit have model bones and everything, too bad they dont date oputside their race here in the UK, most likely punjab


----------



## mojopin (Feb 14, 2019)

future chadlite said:


>


Fuark Gandy looks so good in that pic despite having a bunch of weird flaws. Life fuel tbh


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 14, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Fuark Gandy looks so good in that pic despite having a bunch of weird flaws. Life fuel tbh


flaws are perfection, most slayers have some sort of flaw, being perfect looks alien and weird


----------



## mojopin (Feb 14, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> flaws are perfection, most slayers have some sort of flaw, being perfect looks alien and weird


Reminds me of Jordan Barrett


----------



## VST (Feb 14, 2019)

Realistically, you're average af.


----------



## Soontm (Feb 14, 2019)

shibo said:


> Ive been obsessed about my looks since a kid wtf going on in punjab



I want to know aswell. Looks related forums are FLOODED with currys. I rarely see some in bodybuilding forums and back in the day i never saw a single one in Gaming related forums. But lookism and here every 2nd guy is a curry. Are you guys masochists? But most of you guys are beyond hope of ever passing as even average in Western standards


----------

